# Banalmente



## spleen (24 Dicembre 2020)

Banalmente vorrei augurare a  tutti voi buone feste.
Come mi ha detto un amico, mai come quest'anno c'è bisogno di farseli, gli auguri...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2020)

Buon Natale!


----------



## Lostris (24 Dicembre 2020)

Auguri a tutti


----------



## Lara3 (24 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Banalmente vorrei augurare a  tutti voi buone feste.
> Come mi ha detto un amico, mai come quest'anno c'è bisogno di farseli, gli auguri...


Tanti auguri di Buone Feste a tutti voi !


----------



## Marjanna (24 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Banalmente vorrei augurare a  tutti voi buone feste.
> Come mi ha detto un amico, mai come quest'anno c'è bisogno di farseli, gli auguri...


Auguri!


----------



## oriente70 (24 Dicembre 2020)

Auguri buone feste


----------



## Foglia (24 Dicembre 2020)

Auguri a tutti .
Sperando in un 2021 un po' meno di


----------



## Lara3 (24 Dicembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Auguri!
> 
> View attachment 9469


Le più belle immagini


----------



## void (24 Dicembre 2020)

Buon Natale e buon DPCM a tutti.


----------



## Vera (25 Dicembre 2020)

Buon Natale, brutta gente


----------



## ologramma (25 Dicembre 2020)

allora mi conosci  ?
Mi domando come hai fatto a vedere il mio viso  , va bene tanto è tutto vero
.Buon natale a tutti voi
Mi raccomando mangiate piano piano , ora non sono più abituato all'abbuffate  , sapete l'età non è ideale per la digestione


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (28 Dicembre 2020)

Buon tutto  a tutti!


----------

